# Quiero abrir un archivo con extensión rara



## Meta (Jul 21, 2017)

Hola:

Tengo un archivo llamado archivo.upg y no se si puedo hacerlo con algún programa, quiero saber nombre del programa para abrirlo. Mi objetivo es sacar un archivo.bin que es el firmware de un TV.



> Archivos UPG disfrutan de incesante popularidad. El nombre de archivo, que contiene la extensión de archivo UPG ocasiona alguna dificultad a determinada parte de los usuarios. De hecho, tienen problemas con la correcta apertura de archivo con la extensión UPG. Se debe recordar, sin embargo, que la extensión de archivo UPG puede significar uno o más cantidad de tipos de archivo. El más popular es el Firmware Upgrade Format, pero si hay otros, con toda la seguridad, encontraras información sobre ellos, más abajo.
> 
> Merece la pena pues, que veamos de cerca el problema relativo a archivos UPG y buscar una solución.


http://es.filesupport.org/extension-de-archivo/upg

¿Alguna ayuda?

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2017)

Justamente el archivo UPG es actualización de firmware, y se abre con un ejecutable específico.


----------



## Meta (Jul 22, 2017)

Por lo que he estado mirando por internet, hay programas que lo puede abrir, pero no se sus nombres. Este archivo funciona como un archivo zip, empaquetado en un mismo parquete y hay que separarlo, quiero un archivo de los que hay dentro, que se llaman .bin, que es el que usa el firmware de mi TV y debo usar un grabador sea Willem o TL866A.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2017)

Fijate en soporte técnico de la marca que deberían estar ambos programas


----------



## Meta (Jul 22, 2017)

Si te refieres el TV, es un Philips modelo 37PFL6606H/12.

Especificaciones técnicas.

Actualizaciones y software.

Saludos.


----------

